# ProPeat Fertilizer on sale



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey everyone,

Just an FYI, right now, the ProPeat fertilizers are on sale on Yard Mastery.
Seems like a pretty substantial deal for anyone looking to pickup some quality fert.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

That's one of the largest "sale prices" I've seen on Allyn's site. Is it a clearance sale?
Moreover, has anyone used that particular fert? Thoughts?


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

Never used it myself, but I have heard good things about it.
And yeah, like you, I have never seen a discount that steep on his sites before.
Must be trying to clear product.
I bought a bag to try.
I have been using CarbonX all year and love the stuff. So hopefully this is similar.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That is pretty cheap. Here is a TLF affiliate link:

Yard Mastery ProPEAT Sale


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I ordered two bags to give it a try. I've been very happy with @thegrassfactor's 8-1-8, since Central Texas soil is severely deficient in N and K. I'll pepper in Carbon-X on occasion to mix things up.

....and I used the affiliate link, @Ware. 👍🏻


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

That is a steep discount. My local distributor offered me that price when I talked to them last month. I might reach out to them to see if they are dropping prices.


----------

